

Microsoft Develops a Faster Touchscreen With Only One Millisecond of Lag - cooldeal
http://www.pcworld.com/article/251757/microsoft_develops_a_faster_touchscreen_with_only_one_millisecond_of_lag.html

======
samstave
Whats the iPhone/iPad's lag?

